# دورات تقنية وهندسية في الاتصالات والإلكترونيات



## شبح الحقيقة (26 فبراير 2010)

الإخوة الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسرني أن أتواصل معكم خاصة مع الأعضاء اللذين يبحثوا عن دورات قصيرة في مفاهيم معينة في هندسة الاتصالات والإلكترونيات ، وعند بحثي عن ذلك وجدت قائمة بالدورات على الرابط التالي 
http://www.cte.edu.sa/training/​ 
أرجو أن تعم الفائدة على بقية الأعضاء


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## medo66311 (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكرررررر لك والله كنت ابحث عن هذي الدورات من زمان جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهند الطائي (10 مايو 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## m7md rf3t (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العبادي_079 (17 مايو 2010)

فعلا ً مشكور أخوي والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## شادي عبدالعليم (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.أبوخلود (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يابش مهندس


----------

